# Just wanted to say hello.



## baisley101 (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for letting me join. Hope to make some new friends here.

Andrew


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 26, 2006)

baisley101 said:


> Thanks for letting me join. Hope to make some new friends here.
> 
> Andrew



G'day Andrew. must be an alright bloke with such a good Scottish christian name like Andrew. G'day and welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2006)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------

